# RV Cover Goldline Class A 16 to 18 foot new cover $300



## homebrew (Jun 14, 2011)

Posting here as this is RV specific, if wrong section Mods please move 

Paid $500 asking $300......top of the line 



Paid close to $500 for this cover new and only used once for 3 days. Like Brand new condition premium Goldline RV Class A cover Model GLRVA1618G

we now have indoor storage and don't need this 

Fits 16-18 foot class A 

221" L x 105" W x 120" H. Tru-Weave fabric is a heavy-duty 7 oz. woven true loom-woven polyester constructed of 600x300 denier filament polyester yarns and 99 thread count. It is coated with Durapel water proofing rain finish as well as UV inhibitor and Anti-Microbial finish to make it UV and mildew resistant. The result is an incredibly strong, yet supple breathable product that will provide protection for your RV for years to come.

Features: 
â€¢ Tru-Weave fabric technology ensures quality craftsmanship and durability 
â€¢ Sof-Tec Marine coating provides 100% water resistance 
â€¢ Treated with UV Sun Inhibitor for maximum sunlight protection 
â€¢ Micro-porous film allows superior breathability to prevent rot and mildew 
â€¢ Zippered panels with anti-scratch sleeves allow easy access to all entry points 
â€¢ Everest Gloveâ„¢ extended zipper pulls for easy use on cold days 
â€¢ Super duty reinforced corners 
â€¢ Quick-release buckles for fast and easy access to all entry points 
â€¢ Integrated straps for added security against high winds 
â€¢ Sizing straps ensure a snug custom fit 
â€¢ Anti-hit reflective panels for added safety at night 
â€¢ Executive style duffle storage bag 
â€¢ Sizing straps to provide a snug, semi-custom fit and


----------

